# Advice on moving to Dubai



## Coachjt (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi i have been offered the chance to work in Dubai for a minimum of 12 months. it would be coaching football. i am looking for some advice on the place, people and what its like. are the people nice? etc.
Ive worked abroad before in Texas, however i am sure Dubai is very different.

thanks


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I had to laugh at the "I've worked abroad before in Texas" comment!! Yes, Texas is a different country!! LOL

Dubai is different for everyone. Some love it, some hate it, some just are putting their contract time in. I find the native Emirati's pleasant and kind. Some expats? No so much.

I love the weather - the sun, the heat, but not the humidity. I love the beach but not the trash left by unconsiderates. I love the cheap gas (petrol) but not the way some people drive. There is good and bad - but for me, the good outweighs the bad. Everyone makes there own decision but unfortunately you can't do that until you come and experience it for yourself.

Good Luck to you!!





Coachjt said:


> Hi i have been offered the chance to work in Dubai for a minimum of 12 months. it would be coaching football. i am looking for some advice on the place, people and what its like. are the people nice? etc.
> Ive worked abroad before in Texas, however i am sure Dubai is very different.
> 
> thanks


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Coachjt said:


> Hi i have been offered the chance to work in Dubai for a minimum of 12 months. it would be coaching football. i am looking for some advice on the place, people and what its like. are the people nice? etc.
> Ive worked abroad before in Texas, however i am sure Dubai is very different.
> 
> thanks


Hi! I'm moving out to Dubai next week... I think I've spent enough time talking to people and reading the posts to figure out that it's a great choice I'm making! It seems like generally people have an active social life out there. Are you going to be based in a school?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 25, 2008)

Try Googling "The Dark Side Of Dubai". An article written for the Independant Newspaper.
Having just returned to the UK after working in Dubai for a year, I found this article to be remarkably "near the knuckle". Its well worth a read.

My snapshot on Dubai is:

Driving - The worst anywhere in the world, and I have driven in a good few countries "suicidal" is the word.

Drinking - Expensive, wherever you go.

Shopping - You WILL get bored with this if you don't run out of money first - it IS expensive!

The Police (in General) - Really have no real grasp on how to deal with anything sensitively ARROGANT!

The Visa System - Laughable - read up on this as much as you can. definatley read the UAE Labor Law - Companies do NOT abide by it, so familiarise yourself with the content - you may need it. I did.

That should help you for now.

Good luck


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Just read the article....wow...pretty *Dark* indeed...certainly opened my eyes...:noidea: truly had no idea ..."know before you go" is the phrase that comes to mind.... Surely added to the concerns we only thought we had before heading over....:fear:



Jim Wilde said:


> Try Googling "The Dark Side Of Dubai". An article written for the Independant Newspaper.
> Having just returned to the UK after working in Dubai for a year, I found this article to be remarkably "near the knuckle". Its well worth a read.
> 
> My snapshot on Dubai is:
> ...


----------



## leavingeurope (Aug 12, 2009)

Brilliant forum you have here. I'm from the UK, have lived in France and now live in Spain but am considering a look at UAE. There's good and bad everywhere you go but we all left for a reason.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That article was written by a bloke with a serious axe to grind about Dubai, it is NOT like that, not at all. yes there is good and bad here, I'm not crazy about the driving standards, but you get by with it.

The good FAR, FAR outweighs the bad.

As for drinks, depends where yopu go - at my local I pay AED17/pint!


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> That article was written by a bloke with a serious axe to grind about Dubai, it is NOT like that, not at all. yes there is good and bad here, I'm not crazy about the driving standards, but you get by with it.
> 
> The good FAR, FAR outweighs the bad.
> 
> As for drinks, depends where yopu go - at my local I pay AED17/pint!


Wow... where is this drinking establishment you speak of?!


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with Andy...everywhere has good and bad but for me the good in dubai outweighs the bad. Alcochol is generally expensive but apparently there are some cheaper places - Andy care to name one??


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That article was written by a bloke with a serious axe to grind about Dubai, it is NOT like that, not at all. yes there is good and bad here, I'm not crazy about the driving standards, but you get by with it.
> 
> The good FAR, FAR outweighs the bad.
> 
> As for drinks, depends where yopu go - at my local I pay AED17/pint!


Thanks Andy~ 
I've read quite a few posts from you~ seems you've been there awhile & have a pretty good handle on the area to date~ so I was happy to see your reply regards the article.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

chocolatelover said:


> Wow... where is this drinking establishment you speak of?!


I don't think it's your cup of tea hon, but if you look hard enough there are some great bargains to be had.

EG Flavours on 2 at the Towers Rotana on SZR, they did do AED150, all you can eat/drink nights, go with your mates, you don't have to eat.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

TheKos said:


> Thanks Andy~
> I've read quite a few posts from you~ seems you've been there awhile & have a pretty good handle on the area to date~ so I was happy to see your reply regards the article.


Thanks i appreciate it.

People do seem to come here and then get either the "If you don't like it go home" or the "I hate the place cos I've been ripped off by my employer/landlord/ex-mate" mentality, just keep your eyes and ears open, don't believe all you hear and respect the Emiratis (note I stated Emiratis...). You'll be fine.

Basically, don't take the pi$$.....

And yes, been here around 5 years.


----------

